# Revell Bucket Wheel Excavator



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Thought you might like to see something out of the ordinary....it's a new limited re-release from Revell Germany...only 1500 worldwide....





I think the original kit came out in the mid-1980's....there's a lot of parts....



Included are two gauges of thread and some vinyl strip for the extensive conveyor belts....



Final page of the instructions shows the complex final assembly....



The molds have held up really well for their age....there are multiple sprues of finely molded railings....



Not sure when I'll be building this beast....it's over a metre long....but if you want one then better get it now as they won't last long....:thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

WOW! I never even knew this kit existed. I bought one of the Caterpillar Bulldozers a while back to experiment with freelance RC but it's still in it's box too.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

That looks like mega fun to build! Have to look it up!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I thought of you when I saw this being released. It's a pretty incredible model. Wonder just how much space it will take up to display!

Personally I'm counting the months until the 1/35 Meng D9R Doobi bulldozer comes out.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It's a weird kit but really cool. The molds should be ok as the kit hasn't been issued much. I recall when it came out in the late 80s or early 90s? It was around the time of their North Sea Oil Platform and Shuttle launch complex.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Xenodyssey said:


> I thought of you when I saw this being released. It's a pretty incredible model. Wonder just how much space it will take up to display!
> 
> Personally I'm counting the months until the 1/35 Meng D9R Doobi bulldozer comes out.


I need to check on the Doobi as on Missing Links it was said the kit was cancelled? Licensing issues? Maybe some new info has come out on that.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey, it's the giant ass saw thing! I had no idea there was a kit of this, thanks for posting it.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Never knew a model of this thing existed. Hell, I never knew this thing even existed! Seriously, thanks for posting the pics.

Sean


----------

